# Question about a legal post a while back



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There was a post about a woman who was arrested because her son took firearms out of her home. He was a prohibited person, her boyfriend stored guns at her house, and she let the kid have a key to the house. He subsequently stole the guns and shot someone ?!?! Anyone remember that series of posts? I can't find it using search.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

It was a Shirley PD sergeant that got shot, SgtPrentiss. I forgot the case but yes the homeowner got screwed.


----------

